# A few shelves in a walkin closet .. No Problemo!



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

My son recently bought a fixer upper and I was asked by my lovely wife and daughter in-law if I could hang a few shelves on a couple of walls in one of the rooms that my daughter in-law was going to have as a walk-in closet. She called it her dream closet! and wanted it in the next room from their master bedroom.

My daughter in- law is a real sweet heart and really works hard holding down several jobs, so my answer was *Nooo. Problemo!* 
Lets go on up and take some measurements. So I grab my tape measure, pencil and pad of paper, we jumped in the truck and went on up to my sons place to take some measurements. We preceded to the master bedroom to assess the project and layout a plan of action. 
*Well ..*
the first little problem we came across was… there was no wall or door between the master bedroom and the next room! The previous owner was in process of tearing down the wall that separated the two rooms and all that was left of the wall was several studs that still remained in place where the old wall once existed. 
I told my wife and daughter in-law it was a good thing the previous owner did not complete tearing down the wall because it was a bearing wall!!  and the first order of business was to reconstruct the wall and doorway. *Nooo. Problemo!* 

*Well ... *too make an already long story shorter…. A few months later I'm finally almost done putting up the few shelves. 

*What took so long you may be wondering? **…..Well……* :laughing:
The few shelves ended up being 80+ adjustable shelves. Seven Wardrobes also outfitted with the option of more shelves if desired. A makeup desk nook, valet rods(s), and window seat. 96" High X 14" Deep including stand out from the walls and covers all four walls in a approx 14' x 16' room. *Nooo. Problemo! :wallbash: :laughing:*

Here is a few initial construction pictures.
More pictures to come.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Sweet! Looks great. Hope those rods are far enough from the wall. Look a little close.


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

that looks really nice Dave. did you custom build everything? or is it a closet organizer 'kit' that you erect? looks too good to be a pre-built closet organizer.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Sheeeech!!!!! Thanks Dad!


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Really nice Dave, that's definitely more than just a few shelves. Nice wood too, what is it?


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

Gee ...Thanks Fellas! :smile:

These are custom made, We looked at the pre-built shelving units and priced them to be over $1000 and they would be shorter and had way less shelves than the ones I built.
The shelving units that I built are made out of ¾" inch cabinet grade poplar plywood. 
They are edge banded with fancy flowered edge molding on the verticals and the shelves that are fixed.. The adjustable shelves are also made from plywood and have been edge banded with real wood iron on edge banding. The adjustable shelve metal runners are routed in flush with the sides and have notches every 1/2" for the shelve holding brackets. The units are finished with two good coats of poly.
Here are some more pictures, look towards the bottom and on the second page to see them loaded up with clothing. Yup ...there was more than enough distance from the hangers to the wall.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157605974195183/detail/

I got a real kick out to see her smile from ear to ear when I
said go ahead and load em up! ...Dang this girl has a lot of stuff!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks great with all the clothes in it. A project like that gives more satisfaction than a Chippendale repro. Good job!!!


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

Excellent job. I dont think I've owned that many clothes my whole life (|:>)
nice to see a quality job


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Your son needs to teach his wife the rule in our house...for every new piece of clothing that comes in, one goes out to the Goodwill. :blink:


----------

